

TCP connections reuse in Firefox 5 and related performance improvements - false
http://blog.httpwatch.com/2011/06/10/investigating-the-network-performance-of-firefox-5/

======
xtacy
The TCP window is calculated after some sending activity. It reflects the
amount of data that can be transmitted in one shot without hurting other TCP
flows at the bottleneck.

Reusing TCP windows after a while does not reflect the actual state of the
network as things would have changed. In fact, there have been proposals about
CWND reset[1] that adress this issue.

[2] <http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2861.txt>

